# Démonter le radiateur du G4 dans un Mac Mini



## melaure (24 Août 2008)

Est-ce que quelq'un sait comment s'enlève le heatsink (radiateur) du G4 dans un MacMini G4.

Il y a 4 trucs qui ne ressemblent pas vraiment à des vis, car il y a un ressorts sur chacune d'entre elles, entre la tête et la pas de vis ...

????


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2008)

il y a 4 pico blanc sous la carte logique qui fait pincer pour pouvoir déverrouiller les tiges en plastique


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il y a 4 pico blanc sous la carte logique qui fait pincer pour pouvoir déverrouiller les tiges en plastique



Merci Mackie. 


Tu as déjà changé la pâte thermique de ces machines ? Est-ce qu'elle vieilli mal comme celle des Titanium ?

Je trouve qu'il chauffe un peu trop comme mon ancien et le changement de pâte (artic silver 5) avait été radical.


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2008)

Bon pour l'instant ce n'est pas ce que j'espérais. La pâte est changée, mais le ventilo se quand même vite en route et surtout va à fond.

Comme je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'éteins vite la machine. Pas cool.

Soit la pâte ne lui plait pas, soit le capteur de temps ne marche plus.

J'ai essayé de lancé des logiciels de monitoring de température mais apparemment il n'y a pas de capteur la dedans ...

Un conseil Mackie ?


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2008)

Ok je crois que je comprend en partie, le radiateur ne tiens plus parce qu'un des petits crochets en plastique des picots à rompu ...


----------



## Eiffel (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je réactive le post because j'ai le même problème un an après.

Mon bon vieux Mac Mini G4 fait de plus en plus de bruit. Ca commence a faire franchement bruyant surtout qu'il fait media center dans le salon.
Depuis un an il se met de plus en plus en veille sécurité quand le processeur est chargé (compression de video, streaming video dans la maison ...).

Quelques éléments :

Apparament (cf. Temperature monitor) il n'y a qu'une sonde de temperature sur le disque dur. c'est bien ça qui semble gérer le ventilateur.
A 53°C c'est mise en veille sécurité.
J'ai pris ma spatule et j'ai essayé en retirant le capot :
 - Avec le capo en charge mini (juste le serveur ftp) je suis à 46°C
 - Sans : 40°C : c'est mieux mais ça reste quand même trés bruyant.
La ventilation semble bien marcher. Je sens bien le souffle trés trés chaud à l'arrière.

Quelques pistes, merci de commenter suivant votre expérience :
=> Je pourrais virer le lecteur CD (qui sert trés peu) pour faciliter le refroissement ?
=> Changer la pâte thermique du processeur (j'ai trouvé un pas à pas sur le web mais la manip me fait peur, j'ai deux mains gauches) ?
=> Forcer la ventilation au mini (ca a l'air d'être une trés mauvaise idée suivant ce que me dise des bidouilleurs expérimentés) ?
=> Forcer la temperature de la sonde (ca a l'air d'être une encore plus mauvaise idée) ?

Voila,
Merci à tous


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2009)

Le premier truc à faire c'est changer la pâte thermique. Et en effet faire gaffe au démontage du radiateur, il faut bien le maintenir appuyer tant qu'on a pas dégagé tous les 4 picots, sinon on risque de casser un d'eux.

Si tu es sur Lyon, je peux t'aider.


----------

